# MacG Mobile sur iOS6 (iPhone 3GS): identification impossible



## Karamazow (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis 10 jours je ne peux plus me connecter à l'application MacG Mobile sur iOS6 (avec mon iPhone 3GS).

J'ai procédé au changement de mot de passe via mon ordinateur.

Je peux toujours me connecter au site de Macg via mon ordinateur et réagir aux news via ce biais. 

Par contre, impossible de me connecter via l'application mobile sur mon iPhone.

Avez-vous une solution ? 

Je répète que j'ai déjà essayé de résoudre le problème en changeant de mot de passe.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Toximityx (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Quel est le message d'erreur affiché ?


----------



## Karamazow (14 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

Le message d'erreur affiché est le suivant:

*Erreur de connexion*

Merci de vérifier vos identifiants.​


----------



## CBi (15 Juin 2014)

Pour moi, c'est la connection pour réagir aux news qui ne fonctionne plus. 

Mon user et mot de passe me permettent sans problème de me connecter au Forum, mais sur la page principale de MacG, ça me donne =

*Désolé, nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe non reconnu. Avez-vous oublié votre mot de passe ?*


----------



## cl97 (15 Juin 2014)

on a procédé à un changement de base de données. C'est sans doute iié à ca. Je doute que l'on puisse rétablir cela. Je vais me renseigner au cas ou...

CBi, je vais voir ce qui cloche. Je t'ai envoyé un mail


----------



## CBi (15 Juin 2014)

cl97 a dit:


> CBi, je vais voir ce qui cloche. Je t'ai envoyé un mail



Merci. Ça marche


----------



## Karamazow (17 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que vous allez pouvoir résoudre le cas des utilisateurs sur iOS6 ?

Ou est-ce que je suis "condamné" à changer d'iPhone ? :love:


----------



## cl97 (19 Juin 2014)

le site mobile est très bien&#8230;

On va regarder :
- soit on peut modifier les flux et dans ce cas, on fera qq chose
- soit une mise à jour de l'app est impérative. Et là c'est tout simplement impossible


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Juin 2014)

@Karamazow

Tu peux ré-essayer de te connecter ?


----------



## Karamazow (20 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 

Après échange de mails avec C. Laporte, cela fonctionne à nouveau sur mon vaillant iPhone 3GS sous iOS6 !

Merci à toute l'équipe pour votre réactivité ! 

Karamazow


----------

